# resorts around Virginia beach?



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

do you guys know of any good places to ride within 2 hours of Virginia beach?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wintergeen is probably your best bet. Good? No. Within 2 hours? Probably.


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Wintergeen is probably your best bet. Good? No. Within 2 hours? Probably.


Its going to be 3hrs depending how fast you drive i.e 75 just look out for the troopers, and they got washed out this past weekend with all the rain i do believe they only have 10 slopes up but all of those 10 arnt really long runs just greens. But time on the hill is better than no time on the hill. Still heading up on wed to see how my new stance feels.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

3 hours huh? Ouch! I don't think I've been back to VA since I graduated college in '04.


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> 3 hours huh? Ouch! I don't think I've been back to VA since I graduated college in '04.


where are you now???


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Been living in Evergreen, CO for 3 years now


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

I too would guess it would be around 3 hrs from Va Beach. Wintergreen is saying on their site they will be 100% by this weekend. At least we have snowmaking temps now....and may get dumped on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

not within 2 hours but what about Massanutten? Then western MD has Wisp(5.5 hours) for a weekend trip


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Wintergreen is 2hrs, 50 minutes from VB if you haul ass & watch the piggies on 295 around Richmond & westward on 64. Beyond that Massanothing, Bryce, or homestead are the only other spots in VA. Head 2.5 hrs past Wintergreen to Snowshoe in WV. Snowshoe is like 295 miles from VB and if you haul ass you can make it there in 5.5 hours. Beyond that head upto PA to 7 Springs. I think 7S is like 410 miles or so from vb.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Johnny T said:


> I too would guess it would be around 3 hrs from Va Beach. Wintergreen is saying on their site they will be 100% by this weekend. At least we have snowmaking temps now....and may get dumped on Friday or Saturday.


Wintergreen can blow alotta snow pretty quickly with all the guns they have all over the mtn.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Gibs said:


> Then western MD has Wisp(5.5 hours)


not worth it IMHO


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Might as well spend an extra 20 minutes and hit Snowshoe if you're comparing to WISP.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

haha looks like im spoiled with my 2.5 hour drive now to about 4 different mountains...
i only asked because my family was looking into the area and i was trying to find more info


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

T.J. said:


> not worth it IMHO


I used to go there back in the early 90's cause it was 45 minutes away. I wouldnt drive that far to it. I was just putting it out there as its distance from VB. 

Snoshoe is probably the best option. 

Gib


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

myschims said:


> haha looks like im spoiled with my 2.5 hour drive now to about 4 different mountains...
> i only asked because my family was looking into the area and i was trying to find more info


Are you in SoCal?


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

Nugggster said:


> Wintergreen can blow alotta snow pretty quickly with all the guns they have all over the mtn.




Yes they can. And they can move a lot of people with the two high speed 6-packs. Those are niiiice!


----------

